# What do I need to do in order to get into showing my goats?



## CrockettsLastStand (Apr 1, 2010)

I thought it might be fun or a good hobby for our family to get into doing some goat shows. What I really want though is for my daughter to show the goats, but she's only four right now and 4H the kids need to be at least 8yrs old, but when using their website to find out the other requirements, particularly those related to the animals, their pdf files are broken.

Anyway, both of my goats that I have now are wethers. Are their groups/organizations/classes for wethers? I have a 3mo old Nubian and a 5mo old Nigerian Dwarf. Both come from registered pedigree parents, however, mine are not registered yet as we're still looking into options as I assumed registration limited to does/bucks. Which, if any groups/orgs should I register with?

For showing, what is required, such as vaccines, etc? I recall seeing something about tattoos somewhere... neither of mine are tattooed.. what is the tatoo for and where do I get one, etc.. Anything else I should know?

Other than 4H, is there anything out there for kids, particularly young kids? Who puts together shows for kids to show their goats? If there's none in my area, what can I do to put together one, just for the kids to have fun and show their goats and meet other goat loving kids?

I'm sure I have more questions, but this is a start for now.

Thanks


----------



## CrockettsLastStand (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: What do I need to do in order to get into showing my goa*

I should mention that we do on intend on getting a doe for milking, so even if we can't show the wethers, I'd still like answers.

Thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do I need to do in order to get into showing my goa*

you can show wethers in 4H

Tattoos are identification for registration - in the right ear is the herd ID and in the left ear is the year and birth number

You can register Nigerian Dwarf wethers but you cant register nubian wethers. You can register them with AGS if from purebred parents that is. Both parents must be registered to be able to register them. You would need to get an application for registration from the breeder you purchased the ND wether from.

Anyone can put on a fun show for goats.

To get your own Tattoo you need to become a member of a registry. AGS (American Goat Society) and ADGA (American Dairy Goat Association) are the biggest organizations for registering goats. You can also put in for a herd name and when you have kids born on your property they will get your herd name and tattoo.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: What do I need to do in order to get into showing my goa*

I would check your local 4H rules and guide lines. I would go to the County fair and talk to the kids.

I know out County does NOT allow the show of wethers in a dairy goat class. The only ones that have wether classes are the Fiber goats, (Cashmere, Angora and Pygora), Pygmy and of course the market goats.

I am the County wide leader for our Fiber goats and I have kids as young as 4 in there with us. NO they can not show, but at least they are there, learning how to handle the goats and all that. Now her sister is also a Clover bud and she is at all the meetings, she will be a 4H member next year.


----------



## CrockettsLastStand (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: What do I need to do in order to get into showing my goa*

When you say market goats, do you mean meat goats? Like perhaps Nubian, Boer, etc?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do I need to do in order to get into showing my goa*

a nubian is a dairy goat so no it wouldnt be a market goat

but yes boers are meat goats and when wethers they are shown in the market class.

My fair has a class just for nigerian dwarf wethers.


----------



## CrockettsLastStand (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: What do I need to do in order to get into showing my goa*



StaceyRoop said:


> a nubian is a dairy goat ....


I was under the impression that they're a dual purpose goat as I've seen several goat meat producers raising Nubians and also seen Nubians in some of the meat goat publications.

I also notice quite a few meat producers crossing Nubians with Boer too.

Do you have a list of groups/organizations that have a wether class for the ND?

It don't appear my Nubian is show quality anyway cause he's a skinny goat, but my ND is just so super cute.  , although my Nubian's sire comes from show winning blood line from Saada dairy goats.

Both of my goats parents are registered, so I assume I'm able to get mine registered if need be for the purpose of showing.. I'm thinking I could practice showing with one of the wethers until I get a doe and buck and get into doing my own milk production and breeding. I'm mostly interested in just having a good time and it's intended mostly as a learning experience for my child.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do I need to do in order to get into showing my goa*

no I dont have a list -- its just the individual 4H ground determine if they will have a wether class


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: What do I need to do in order to get into showing my goa*

Yep, I agree with Stacey. Check your local 4H extension office and get in touch with the Goat Superintendent.

They are all so different.

Yes a Dairy goat can be used for meat, but they would not be able to compete with a real meat goat.


----------

